
Running Consul on Kubernetes and Monitoring It with Prometheus - netingle
https://www.weave.works/running-consul-kubernetes-monitoring-prometheus/
======
lewq
Why not use the etcd built in to Kubernetes instead of Consul?

~~~
netingle
Best practices are not to use that for anything other then kubernetes
components - it contains all your secrets in pain text, for example.

